# Comment mettre des clips-video sur un iPod nano?



## U-S-HEY (23 Juin 2008)

*Bonjour, j'ai un iPod nano 8GB, j'ai mis des films et maintenant j'aimerais mettre des clips video. Mais où peut on trouver des clips à télécharger gratuitement? Y a t'il un site exprès pour?*
*Faut il un logiciel identique à celui qu'on utilise pour convertire les films, pour mettres les clips sur le iPod?*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Des clips à télécharger gratuitement? Je ne connais pas ce genre de site Par contre il est possible de récupérer les fichiers MP4 de youtube (dailymotion aussi?) avec certains utilitaires. 

Voilà une astuce avec Firefox.


----------



## U-S-HEY (24 Juin 2008)

Oui en fait c'est sa que je recherche : convertir les vidéoclips, par exemple sur Youtube pour ensuite les mettre sur le iPod mais je trouve pas de logiciel gratuit...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ben il y a l'astuce que je t'ai donné plus haut, ça affiche un lien (dans firefox) sur les pages youtube vers le fichier MP4 que tu peux télécharger et mettre dans iTunes. 


Si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## theoliane (24 Juin 2008)

Autre solution, utiliser l'extension *downloadhelper* de Firefox qui téléchargera à la volée la vidéo en .flv, et la convertir en ligne sur le site de Media Converter.

(Safari le permet aussi, sans extension à rajouter !)


----------



## U-S-HEY (24 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup!!! J'ai utilisé Google Traduction pour traduire la page en français


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

*Correction du message précédent :* En fait ça fonctionne dans tous les navigateurs, c'est un script à mettre dans tes favoris qui va afficher le lien vers le fichier mp4 (pas besoin de convertir donc). Il faudra juste faire un clic-droit et enregistrer sous avec monfichier.mp4. Ça fonctionne dans plein de navigateurs.


----------



## paul51 (25 Juin 2008)

Pour en telecharger va sur wap


----------



## U-S-HEY (25 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup à toute vos réponses!! 
Elles m'ont beaucoup aidé et j'ai trouver ce que je chercher, j'espère pouvoir vous aider à mon tour même si je ne suis pas une experte!


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2008)

Sauf que Vidéora n'est pas réputé pour être le logiciel le plus performant pour l'encodage des vidéos pour iPod. Il déforme souvent l'image, décale le son, etc. Pas génial donc.


----------



## U-S-HEY (4 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai qu'avec videora j'ai mis un clip et sur mon ipod et l'image au début était desastreuse, par contre pour les films c'est parfait, l'image est nickel, il y a seulement le son qui n'est pas assez fort


----------



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Salut, 

Moi j'utilise Keepvid qui est un super site qui te permet d'avoir les vidéos de youtube, google, dailymotion ou autre sur ton PC. Ensuite je télécharge la vidéo sur qui est directement en mp4. Si vous avez besoin de plus d'explication je vous donnerai mon adresse MSN !!! Bonne journée!!! A bientôt


----------



## cerafin (24 Juin 2010)

je prend par  des musiques de clip vidéo sur youtube, je les convertit avec any video converter, puis je peux les mettre sur itunes, elles se mettent dans la catégorie film mais moi se que je voudrais se serais les mettre dans clip vidéos car je trouve embêtant que lorsque j'écoute une musique sur mon ipod et que après je dois retourner au menu principal pour aller dans vidéo c'est embêtant. moi se que je veux c'est retrouvé ma vidéo dans clip video et c'est tout.


----------

